# Knocking food bowl over



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

So every night (well, on and off ever since I brought her home in April), Lily decides to tip her food bowl over and strew the kibble all over the cage. Then she eats it off the ground, which I don't like because I keep her on shavings. How can I help deter her from doing this? Would a ceramic bowl help? She's currently eating out of a plastic one. Do they make small "troughs" that I can anchor off the side of the cage, as a last resort? (Kind of like a rabbit hay holder thing, but obviously smaller.) Also, should I maybe buy her some toys to help keep her occupied? She has a wheel, but doesn't use it daily like Annabelle does. I gave up on toys because Annabelle couldn't care less about them, but if it might curb Lily's destructiveness then I'll go buy a couple. 

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Ceramic ones usually work better because they are heavier... also, maybe the bowl is too high? She might knock it over because she has no other way of getting to the food.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I went and bought a ceramic bowl this afternoon, so I'll try it. Her dish is shallow, so I don't think that's the problem. I think she just likes being a butt.  However, I did buy her some cat toys just in case. They're plain jingle balls, but I had sooo much fun sorting through the pet store's selection of cat toys. I have to admit, I'd play with half of that stuff, haha.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

If they are cage jingle balls they are not safe for hedgehogs. You can only use the jingle balls without holes so that hedgehogs cannot get jaws, noses, or paws stuck in them.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Free2Dream said:


> Thanks for the tip. I went and bought a ceramic bowl this afternoon, so I'll try it. Her dish is shallow, so I don't think that's the problem. I think she just likes being a butt.  However, I did buy her some cat toys just in case. They're plain jingle balls, but I had sooo much fun sorting through the pet store's selection of cat toys. I have to admit, I'd play with half of that stuff, haha.


Good luck 

Yeah, I have a jingle ball in my hedgie's cage too  (the holes are much too small for him to get anything stuck in it), and at night I will hear him pushing the ball around his cage ^-^


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Yeah, I have a jingle ball in my hedgie's cage too  (the holes are much too small for him to get anything stuck in it), and at night I will hear him pushing the ball around his cage ^-^


Watson's cage is in my room... I think I'd go nuts


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Beanie said:


> Watson's cage is in my room... I think I'd go nuts


:lol:
Kashi's cage is in my room too  I don't mind though, because I actually need background noise in order to fall asleep. Hearing him run on his wheel and play with his ball also comforts me nowadays, because I get worried that he's sick or something if I don't hear him once the lights are out x]


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm the same way, Shae! If I don't hear the hedgehogs running or at least snuffling around at night, I get scared. 

And don't worry, I know not to get the jingle balls with holes. They're solid, and tie-dye. Wooo!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Free2Dream said:


> And don't worry, I know not to get the jingle balls with holes. They're solid, and tie-dye. Wooo!


Did I hear... "tie-dye???" :lol: Wooo is right!! :lol:


----------

